

Blackhat SEO Numbers for 2010 Part 1  - Gibbon
http://research.zscaler.com/2011/01/blackhat-seo-numbers-for-december-2010.html
and Part II: http://research.zscaler.com/2011/01/blackhat-seo-numbers-for-december-2010_20.html
======
Gibbon
Part 2 is also here: [http://research.zscaler.com/2011/01/blackhat-seo-
numbers-for...](http://research.zscaler.com/2011/01/blackhat-seo-numbers-for-
december-2010_20.html)

